# Microwave cozies



## cagneylauren (Aug 13, 2014)

My husband and I are snowbirds. I don't travel lightly as I brought my sewing machine and a few projects to keep me busy. I started making these microwave cozies for craft fairs next fall. These are made with two layers of cotton batting and are reversible. They are wonderful for reheating soups and leftovers. I can't think of how many times I have struggled with a hot bowl trying to get it out of the microwave with burning myself. You just nestle your bowl into the cozy to reheat and when you pull it out of the microwave, you have the bowl's very own hot pad. No more burnt fingers!!

The weather here on Hilton Head Island has been wonderful. Most days are 60's and 70's. We are very fortunate to find a place for the winter and have been enjoying every minute.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice any you chose a beautiful place for the winter. So pretty there.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I tried one once, even found the heat resistant batting when I cleaned up my room the other day....now, where did I put it? But I didn't like the way it turned out...small...need to try again, I guess.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

AND if you have a bowl of ice cream you can keep your little hands from freezing. I've seen these microwave bowls online for as much as $19 and as little as $8 locally. They are wonderful. I have them in several sizes.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Great idea. Sometimes the simple things are what wows us the most. I knit what I call 'bottle sleeves' for my water bottles. They keep the condensation from the cold water making the bottle slippery and also can be pulled down around the bottom edge to avoid rings on the table.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Great idea. Sometimes the simple things are what wows us the most. I knit what I call 'bottle sleeves' for my water bottles. They keep the condensation from the cold water making the bottle slippery and also can be pulled down around the bottom edge to avoid rings on the table.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder. I've had the pattern since summer. It would work well to re-heat all the winter soups. I've got to get right on it. " So many things to do & and so little time to do it."


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

ElyseKnox said:


> Great idea. Sometimes the simple things are what wows us the most. I knit what I call 'bottle sleeves' for my water bottles. They keep the condensation from the cold water making the bottle slippery and also can be pulled down around the bottom edge to avoid rings on the table.


Another good idea. . . my son has me talked into taking a water bottle with me everywhere I go.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a friend who does these in 3 different sizes for craft fairs. She only gets 5-6-7$ for each, and I forgot to get one for soup bowls. I sew, so of course have fabric stash, and figured i'd save myself a little, and go home and do one up. Yep. That was November 19th, and I haven't done one yet. It's on my to-do list for today to call her and see if she still has any left. I like knitting better. Hmm.....I wonder....


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Yup! So little time. These are very nice. Didn't know there was heat resistant batting. I also didn't realize you put under the dish before cooking. Thought it was just for holding the dish. Great news. Lol.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A friend gave one to me that she made. I used it the other day when I was having a bowl of soup and it works wonderful. Good luck selling at the fair.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I have made many sets and use them, given and sold them. They really are handy


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a Youtube video showing how to make one


----------



## Camping Granny (Nov 6, 2013)

I received one as a gift. Use it almost every day! I live alone, and cook small amounts of veg in microwave. Put bowl I'm cooking in inside the cozy. I LOVE it!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Hmm. Probably should not use any material with metallic thread in it then. It probably wouldn't do any harm, but you never know.


----------



## DixieKay (Dec 6, 2016)

A tip for choosing your materials when making these wonderful microwave bowl holders. I am careful to use only 100% cotton fabric, cotton batting and also cotton thread. Even polyester thread could melt at high microwave temps. I like the "Wrap and Zap" batting that is made especially for use in items designed for use in the microwave. I also use it for baked potato bags, which are also awesome, in case you haven't tried them yet. (Multi-crafter here. Most of my Etsy shop contains sewn/quilted items. Hope to add a crocheted section soon.)

There are many free patterns for the fabric bowls and baked potato bags available if you are interested.


----------



## DixieKay (Dec 6, 2016)

x


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Camping Granny said:


> I received one as a gift. Use it almost every day! I live alone, and cook small amounts of veg in microwave. Put bowl I'm cooking in inside the cozy. I LOVE it!


You are absolutely right - no metallic thread. I even avoid metallic "paint" esp in large areas. There may be people who have had no problem, but it only takes once.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty fabric. What is the name of the pattern? I need to make some for our kitchen, too.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you, you just gave me an idea for a gift for a person that has everything. I am sure she doesn't have these.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I went on-line and found an easy pattern at this site: lisalewiskoster.com


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Never seen these before. What a clever idea!


----------



## BabaJane (Jan 18, 2017)

wonderful idea!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Aren't they just dandy. My husbands likes them also. I came across another similar pattern I have yet to try, they are called cotton quilted bowls. Those would be nice sold with a bowl or large mug in them.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I love mine!! My sister gave me 2 several years ago. She makes them by the dozens for her church bazaar. I have made several for gifts since. 

Yes JennaO. I put my ice cream bowl in there too.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

String Queen said:


> I love mine!! My sister gave me 2 several years ago. She makes them by the dozens for her church bazaar. I have made several for gifts since.
> 
> Yes JennaO. I put my ice cream bowl in there too.


????????


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

The most important thing is to be sure EVERYTHING is 100% cotton.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

LOL I received one for Christmas and didn't really know what it was. I thought it was a mistake in making a regular pot holder. My friend told me what to do with it and I love mine. Kathy B


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

JennaO said:


> ????????


Absolutely! I do have one that was made w polyester wrapped cotton thread but I use it only for soup and such and only for a couple minutes. If I were selling, I'd stick with 100% cotton.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

Great idea!!! Good luck at the craft fair.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh boy, do I love your idea for the cozy! I always feel like I need a third hand when taking hot containers out of the microwave.

Enjoy your winter nesting place. I hope the weather stays so mild for you.


----------



## way out west (Sep 4, 2014)

There is an alpaca farm in my town and they make these to sell in their gift store, the use alpaca fur for lining. It keeps your dish warm longer than other materiaks. Love them.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Melgold said:


> Hmm. Probably should not use any material with metallic thread in it then. It probably wouldn't do any harm, but you never know.


Not even metallic prints if our customer's experience was true. Burnt a hole in holder, set it afire in micro. Everything needs to be all cotton, no polyester at all or metallic.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. I found a pattern to crochet something similar and I love mine. Use it a lot. Hope this link works. Aloha... Bev

http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Marge St Pete said:


> The most important thing is to be sure EVERYTHING is 100% cotton.


absolutely - we call them bowl buddies here - everyone loves them - I have 4 in different sizes that I made - a friend made over a dozen for Christmas gifts - they loved them.


----------



## Temperlou (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a supply of hand towels and wash cloths on hand. I am going to use them as batting in my bowl holders.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

blawler said:


> Very nice. I found a pattern to crochet something similar and I love mine. Use it a lot. Hope this link works. Aloha... Bev
> 
> http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html


Thanks for the crochet pattern. I had made one but misplaced my pattern.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the difference between Warm Tater Batting & Warm & Natural 100% cotton Batting?


----------



## joaniesinn (Mar 1, 2011)

My seasonal friend gave me a 3-pc. set for my July birthday and they are really great to use in the micro...your hands don't get hot and it makes it very portable...she let me choose color I wanted from about 10 other sets of 3 that she had made during the winter..she is one crafty person...the year before she made about 40 wind catchers out of BUD beer cans, fishing line and beads...many of our summer camp neighbors were the recipients of her free crafts...


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Temperlou said:


> I have a supply of hand towels and wash cloths on hand. I am going to use them as batting in my bowl holders.


Watch out for polyester content-- that can also cause fires and many towels are now made with polyester.


----------



## quilting in NV (Jan 6, 2017)

You only use all cotton materiel and rap and zap batting. These are the only things that are fully safe in the micro. I made sets of 4 for my sisters last year. They were liked so much, I made over 100 (27 sets of 4) for gifts this Christmas.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Never heard of these before, but thank you for the pattern help and video instructions!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

blawler said:


> Very nice. I found a pattern to crochet something similar and I love mine. Use it a lot. Hope this link works. Aloha... Bev
> 
> http://amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html


Thank you for this pattern link.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Love them - nicely done!????


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Love your cozies . Just bought 4 on Etsy after seeing these


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Pearls Girls said:


> What is the difference between Warm Tater Batting & Warm & Natural 100% cotton Batting?


Warm and Tater batting is totally 100% cotton and made specifically for the Microwave.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Not even metallic prints if our customer's experience was true. Burnt a hole in holder, set it afire in micro. Everything needs to be all cotton, no polyester at all or metallic.


Absolutely nothing metallic in microwave - they spark and burn


----------

